# Sử dụng bông tẩy trang hàng ngày nhưng chắc chắn bạn chưa biết tác hại khủng khiếp này



## vietmom (21/3/18)

*Bông tẩy trang là công cụ làm đẹp không thể thiếu của mọi cô gái nhưng chúng cũng tiềm ẩn rất nhiều hiểm họa đối với sức khỏe và sắc đẹp.*

Bông tẩy trang rất thuận tiện nhưng khi sử dụng chúng hầu như không đánh bật được dầu nhờn và lớp trang điểm trên khuôn mặt. Sử dụng bông tẩy trang có thể gây kích ứng da và nhiều khả năng đẩy bụi bẩn, vi khuẩn vào thẳng lỗ chân lông của mình.
Nhà thẩm mỹ Danuta Mieloch, người sáng lập của Rescue Spa cho rằng, nếu không thấm nước vào bông tẩy trang thì nó còn làm tăng bụi bẩn bám trên bề mặt da.



​*Sử dụng bông tẩy trang có thể gây kích ứng da và nhiều khả năng đẩy bụi bẩn, vi khuẩn vào thẳng lỗ chân lông của mình.*

Mieloch nói: _"Khi sử dụng bông tẩy trang, bạn cảm thấy mình chăm sóc da đúng cách, nhưng thực ra nó đang gây hại cho làn da của bạn”. _Mieloch chỉ sử dụng bông tẩy trang khi đi du lịch và coi đó là phương án cuối cùng sử dụng đến.

Mieloch cho biết, bông tẩy trang sẽ làm khô da mặt và tăng nguy cơ bị mụn trứng cá bởi bông tẩy trang chứa lượng cồn cao. Bông tẩy trang có thể làm phá vỡ lớp phủ axit của da, lớp bảo vệ da chống lại những vi khuẩn gây mụn trứng cá và mất độ ẩm trên da.

Bông tẩy trang chứa một lượng lớn chất làm sạch những loại mỹ phẩm bám trên bề mặt da. Vì vậy, việc chà quá mạnh bông tẩy trang sẽ làm tổn thương da mặt, gây nếp nhăn, tăng sắc tố da.

*Bí kíp lựa chọn bông tẩy trang miễn chê*

_Chọn chất liệu_
Là vật dụng tiếp xúc trực tiếp với da nên bông tẩy trang với chất liệu mềm mại là tiêu chí quan trọng nhất. Chất liệu lý tưởng nhất để chọn lựa bông tẩy trang là 100% bông tự nhiên và không chứa chất tẩy trắng để chắc chắn rằng da không bị đau rát, trầy xước, kích ứng khi miếng bông lướt trên da.

_Chọn độ bền_
Bạn đã chọn được chất liệu ưng ý, mềm mại nhưng nếu chỉ mới lau khoảng 1-2 lượt mà miếng bông đã rách, xơ,… thì không chỉ gây cảm giác khó chịu mà còn khiến bạn nghi ngờ về chất lượng sản phẩm cũng như số tiền đã bỏ ra để “rinh” sản phẩm ấy về. Vậy nên ngoài chất liệu, độ bền, dai của sản phẩm cũng là một trong những tiêu chí để chọn mua bông tẩy trang.
Bạn có thể thứ độ bền của bông bằng cách dùng tay kéo dãn theo các hướng (ngang, dọc, chéo,…) để thử độ dai hoặc lướt thử trên tay để kiểm tra bông có xơ hay không,…

_Chọn theo mục đích sử dụng_
Tuy có tên gọi là “bông tẩy trang”, nhưng ngoài tẩy trang ra thì chúng còn được sử dụng rất nhiều mục đích làm đẹp khác.
- Dùng để tẩy trang: do phải tác động lực khá mạnh lên da để loại bỏ hết lớp makeup nên phải chọn loại bông mềm mại để không làm da bị trầy xước, đau rát… Ngoài ra, bông cũng cần có độ bền, dai nhất định để không bị xơ, rách trong quá trình tẩy trang.

_Chọn loại bông mềm, dai để tẩy trang_
- Dùng với toner: mục đích của việc sử dụng toner là đảm bảo da đã sạch hoàn toàn lớp makeup và bụi bẩn sau bước tẩy trang và rửa mặt. Thế nên ở bước này, ngoài độ mềm mịn của bông, nên lưu ý chọn loại bông có độ giữ nước tốt để tiết kiệm tối đa dung dịch toner.
- Dùng làm lotion mask: để phương pháp lotion mask phát huy được tối đa tác dụng thì việc chọn đúng loại bông là rất quan trọng. Đối với bông tẩy trang dùng làm lotion mask, bạn nên ưu tiên chọn loại bông khổ rộng, mỏng nhưng dai và dễ co dãn, có độ xốp để giữ tốt dung dịch lotion.
Tóm lại, để chọn được loại bông tẩy trang ưng ý, trước hết phải chọn được loại chất liệu mềm mịn, không chứa chất tẩy trắng. Tiếp đó là xác định mục đích sử dụng để lựa chọn hình dáng cũng như bề dày, độ xốp của bông tẩy trang.

_Theo GĐVN_​


----------



## Hoa Ban Trắng (9/6/21)

Bông tẩy trang chứa một lượng lớn chất làm sạch những loại mỹ phẩm bám trên bề mặt da. Vì vậy, việc chà quá mạnh bông tẩy trang sẽ làm tổn thương da mặt, gây nếp nhăn, tăng sắc tố da.


----------

